# Name the Turkey(s)



## mish

*Name the Turkey(s) A-Z*

Anything Thanksgiving or Fall related. Inspired by Wasabi's Skeletons.







Amy and Archie Apple Pie.


----------



## licia

Bob and Bonnie Blackberry Cobbler


----------



## crewsk

Charlie & Connie Corn-Pudding


----------



## mish

Daphne and Derrick Drumsticks.


----------



## GB

Edna and Eric Edible


----------



## crewsk

Fred & Freda Fried


----------



## texasgirl

Greg and Gabby Gilblet


----------



## buckytom

horatio and hortense hot-wings


----------



## urmaniac13

Isaac & Isabelle Impeccableroast


----------



## mish

Jack and Jill Juicy Legs.


----------



## licia

Linda and Lance Lemonade


----------



## urmaniac13

Maurice & Madeleine Muncher


----------



## texasgirl

Nick and Nancy Napkin


----------



## licia

Hey! I skipped "K"

Kim and Kevin Kettlefish  Sorry I messed up!!!!!!!forty lashes!!


----------



## Piccolina

Oscar and Odessa Olive 

(We always serve black and green olives with our Christmas and Thanksgiving feasts )


----------



## texasgirl

Peter and Penelope Pumpkinpie


----------



## Piccolina

Quinton and Queeny sQUASH (sorry couldn't think up a thanksgiving food that began with Q )


----------



## texasgirl

Ron and Renee Roux


----------



## Piccolina

Shawa and Sam Stuffing


----------



## urmaniac13

Tobias & Taranee Turkey


----------



## Piccolina

Umbert and Ushi Upscale (dinner )


----------



## pdswife

Victor and Vicky Veggie


----------



## Piccolina

Walter and Wanda Walnut


----------



## crewsk

Xavier & Xelly X-cellent


----------



## Piccolina

Yolanda and Yanni Yams


----------



## texasgirl

Zeb and Zelma Zoo {family}


----------



## Piccolina

Round two....

Annie and Andrew Allspice


----------



## pdswife

Andrew and Alice Allstuffed


----------



## pdswife

opps...
Ya beat me to it.


Bob ( that's b o b spelled backwards) and Barb Beentoofull


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> opps...
> Bob ( that's b o b spelled backwards)


 LOL
Desire and Deny December


----------



## pdswife

Doug and Debbie Don'teatanotherbite


----------



## urmaniac13

Oh, oh, Slow down, you two... you guys got too busy competing with each other and forgot about the poor C!!

All right I will take care of the poverino...

Claudio and Claudia Cheesy


----------



## pdswife

lol... so the party will have a few extra guests.   Ok.  slowing down.... 

So are we on E now then...?

Edward and Edwina Eattillyoupop


----------



## urmaniac13

Okay, we are back on track...

Francesco and Federica Fabulousfeast


----------



## pdswife

Gavin 
and
Gail
Gotatummyache


----------



## Piccolina

Henry and Helen Hungry


----------



## pdswife

Ira and Iris Ineedabreak


----------



## urmaniac13

Ivan and Irene Iohofame (translated from Italian=I am hungry)

oops now I am getting a little competitive!!??  soz, Trish! (came back and edited)


----------



## texasgirl

john and janice justanotherbite


----------



## middie

kenny and karen killbird


----------



## pdswife

Lisa and Larry Legbone


----------



## wasabi

Misty and Merv Muchogravy


----------



## middie

Nick and Nancy November


----------



## licia

Opal and Oscar Oatmeal


----------



## Barbara L

Perry and Penny Pecanpie


 Barbara


----------



## licia

Quila and Quin Quince


----------



## Barbara L

Randy and Randi Relish


 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

Sachi and Sakamoto Sushi (We eat sushi on thanksgiving)


----------



## Maidrite

Terry and Tina ToMTurkey


----------



## Maidrite

URSA & Ubel U'allspice


----------



## Maidrite

Vicky & Val  Vermin


----------



## Maidrite

Wilma & Winfred Wishbone !    LETS EAT !


----------



## Barbara L

Xander and Xenia X-trahelpings

 Barbara


----------



## middie

yokav and yolanda yam


----------



## Barbara L

Zane and Zuleika Zest


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Andrew and Amy Areyoudoneeatingyet?


----------



## texasgirl

benard and beula broccoli


----------



## Barbara L

Carla and Crandall Cranberrysalad

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Doug and Deana Dinnerbell


----------



## mish

Ed and Edna Eatturkey.com


----------



## middie

freddy and francine fatterbytheminute


----------



## pdswife

fatterbytheminute!  LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!

Gail and Gordon Givemeanadvil


----------



## wasabi

Helen and Harvey Hatemyhips


----------



## mish

Iggy and Ina Ishouldagoneonadiet


----------



## pdswife

Jay and Janet Justintimeforpie


----------



## mish

Ken and Karen Kissourstuffing-Goodbye


----------



## wasabi

Lucy and Larry Luvhandles


----------



## Maidrite

Melba and Mattew Mincemeat !


----------



## pdswife

Nicky and Nicole Nevereatsomuchagain


----------



## middie

otis and olivia overate


----------



## wasabi

Paul and Paula Prettydarnfull


----------



## urmaniac13

Reginald & Radka Rolaids


----------



## mish

The Stovetops - Selma and Schlomo


----------



## pdswife

Tammy and
Tommy
Thankfulfordinner


----------



## licia

Uma and Udall Ultimate


----------



## mish

Zeke and Zora Zanybirds


----------



## pdswife

Andrew and Alison Adamsapple


----------



## licia

Betty and Bill Butterball


----------



## pdswife

Charlie and Cindy Cockadoodledoo


----------



## licia

Dave and Danielle Drumstix


----------



## pdswife

Edward and Elizabeth Enjoyanextrahelping


----------



## licia

Fred and Frieda Finglerlingpotato (is this stretching the rules a little?)


----------



## pdswife

(no... I don't think so, the main rule is to have fun)


Gabe and Gail Givemethewishbone


----------



## middie

howard and henrietta handmeafork


----------



## SierraCook

Igor and Irene Iwannaeatuntilicaneatnomore


----------



## wasabi

Jilly and Jerry Justrollmeoutdadoor


----------



## pdswife

Jimmy and June Justonemorenibble


----------



## Maidrite

Kory and Kendra KIDNEYPIE  Lets not eat any Kidneypie and say we did !


----------



## pdswife

Larry and Lori Liverandonions


----------



## amber

Mr. and Mrs. Maine


----------



## PA Baker

Ned and Nancy Nevereatensomuch!


----------



## wasabi

Oliver and Olivia Overateandthensome


----------



## mish

The Plumpbottoms - Paul and Paula


----------



## wasabi

Queannie and Quincy Queasy


----------



## amber

Rottisserie and Roast


----------



## Maidrite

Suzy & Sedrick Saurkraut


----------



## amber

Tom thumb, Tammy trusse


----------



## Barbara L

Ulrich and Ursula Undothetoppantsbutton


 Barbara


----------



## middie

vincent and victoria veryful


----------



## wasabi

Will and Wanda Weighwatchersherewecome


----------



## mudbug

Felicia and Frank Fulltothegills


----------



## licia

Gina and Georgie gobbleberrypie


----------



## urmaniac13

Heinz & Hermione Humptydumpty


----------



## Barbara L

(We skipped a lot of letters!)

Ivan and Ivana I'mfull

 Barbara


----------



## mish

Justine and Jared Jarredgravyagain!


----------



## mish

Barbara L said:
			
		

> (We skipped a lot of letters!)
> 
> Ivan and Ivana I'mfull
> 
> Barbara


 
Remember: "Ivanayoungerman"?


----------



## pdswife

Kathy and kirby 
Killthebird


----------



## licia

Linda and Lex Lemoncheesecake


----------



## pdswife

Marty and Martha Manymouthsfull


----------



## licia

Ned and Nancy Nutterbutter


----------



## pdswife

ahhhh Nutterbutters!  I love those cookies!!


Oscar and Opal Overeatersanonymus


----------



## licia

Have you had the chocolate covered nutterbutters?  I just had two with my coffee - they are scrumptious!


----------



## RMS

I didn't know they made chocolate covered nutterbutters.
I've got to go shopping and find them!


----------



## pdswife

no way!  They come covered in chocolate??  I'm on my way to the store!!!


How come you only had two??  lol.. I'd have had about 20 by now.  : )


----------



## Barbara L

Phil and Peggy Pleasecanihavemore

 Barbara


----------



## licia

They say "Limited Edition" = I hope that doesn't mean they have them and don't. They are "milk chocolate covered Nutter Butter Peanut butter sandwich cookies.  These are round - not peanut shaped.  I only ate 2 because dh was watching .


----------



## pdswife

Dang... safeway didn't have any... Maybe that's a good thing though.  lol



Qbert and Queeny Quitchewingwithyourmouthopen


----------



## Maidrite

Roddy and Renee Rottentothecore


----------



## licia

Sid and Selena Scrumptious


----------



## cartwheelmac

Todd and Tina Turkey!


----------



## mish

Ursala and Ulysses URGONNAPUTTHATLEMONWHERE?!


----------



## cartwheelmac

Vaughn and Velcia Verygoodturkey!


----------



## Barbara L

Wayne and Wanda Watchingthemacy'sthanksgivingparade


 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac

Xerxes, and Xerlonda Xontheturkey


----------



## pdswife

Yankie and Yorkie Ynoteatsomemore


----------



## mish

The Ziplocks - Zora and Zeth


----------



## Barbara L

Andy and Alice Antacid

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Billy and Brenda Beentheredonethat


----------



## licia

Calvin and Celia Cooksalot


----------



## pdswife

Danny and Doris Dough


----------



## mish

Edna and Edward Eggnog.


----------



## pdswife

(just noticed your post for eggnog, on my way over to look at it)


Fancy and Fredrick Frymesometaters


----------



## licia

Gigi and Georgio Gobbler


----------



## pdswife

Good one licia.


Howard
and
Helen
Heatinguptheoven


----------



## mish

Ina and Ivan Ican'tbelieveit'snotbutter!


----------



## licia

Julie and Justin JustleavemealonewhileIeat


----------



## pdswife

Kirby and Kathleen Kickedbyaturkey


----------



## cartwheelmac

Leon and Leona LetseatnowImhungry!


----------



## middie

mark and mary morefoodplease


----------



## pdswife

Nick and Nancy Neverleavehubbyalonewiththepie


----------



## middie

otis and olivia overate


----------



## pdswife

Patrick and Patty PleasemayIhavesomemore


----------



## licia

Quint and Quilla Quartofgravy


----------



## middie

robert and robin rollmeoutofthekitchen


----------



## cara

Sandra & Stephen Saltenough


----------



## pdswife

Todd and Tina  Thepartiesover


----------



## kadesma

uma and uber underthetable
kadesma


----------



## mudbug

Vance and Vicki Vmboof (i.e., I'm stuffed - get it?  get it?)


----------



## cartwheelmac

Wally and Wendy Wedontwantanymorefood

Cameron


----------



## mish

Mr. and Mrs. X-citement

(Okay I cheated a little - it's an X  )


----------



## cartwheelmac

Yale and Yendy Youstopeatingallthatturkeyhoney

Cameron


----------



## mish

Zora and Zeke Zonedoutontryptophan.


----------



## pdswife

Adam and Ami Againleftoversagain????


----------



## cartwheelmac

Brad and Beatrice ButIwasgoingtomaketheturkeyhoney!

Cameron


----------



## RMS

Chad and Constance Canteatanotherbite


----------



## middie

Don and Desiree Donttouchmystuffing !!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Eddie and Elizabeth Eatanotherbiteandwellallexplode.


----------



## kadesma

Frieda and Freddy Fatansassy

kadesma


----------



## mish

The Gluttons - Gail and Guy


----------



## mish

kadesma said:
			
		

> Frieda and Freddy Fatansassy
> 
> kadesma


 
Fatansassy


----------



## middie

Howard and Henrietta Howsthebirddoin


----------



## mish

Ina and Iggy Ican'tbelieveIatethewholething


----------



## pdswife

Jay and Janis Jamanotherbitein


----------



## kadesma

kelly and kevin kissthecook 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Lisa and Larry LetssingChristmassongs


----------



## middie

Marvin and Mary Makeroomformore


----------



## wasabi

*Nevel and Nancy Neveragain*


----------



## pdswife

Olive and Ollie Ovensbroken


----------



## Maidrite

Polly and Phillip Pheasantunderglass


----------



## middie

Quentin and Queenie Quiltstealer


----------



## mish

Rhoda and Ronald Rotisseriefriendly.

(formerly the "Roadkills")


----------



## middie

Steven and Stephanie Sweetpotato

(formerly roadkill lmbo !!!)


----------



## mish

Tom and Thomosina Takeyourhandoffmythighs


----------



## pdswife

Upton and Uma UghI'mnotfeelingsohot


----------



## cartwheelmac

Vaughn and Vetty Verynicethanksgivingturkeyalthoughimakebetteronesthenyou!

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

William and Wilma Waittillyoutastemypie


----------



## cartwheelmac

Xanthill and Xna Xylophonepiesareevenbetterthanyours!

Grace


----------



## cartwheelmac

Wess and Wilma WellIthinkthisforumisoverforeverwhatdoyouthink.

Cameron


----------



## cartwheelmac

Yeller and Yolonda YouknowIthinkitis!

Grace


----------

